# probleme mit cuda-paketen

## Christian99

Hallo, ich hab in letzter zeit probleme mit den nvidia cuda paketen.

zunächst kommt am ende von vielen emerge vorgängen das hier:

```
>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

/sbin/ldconfig: /opt/cuda/computeprof/bin/libQtGui.so.4 ist kein symbolischer Link

/sbin/ldconfig: /opt/cuda/computeprof/bin/libQtSql.so.4 ist kein symbolischer Link

/sbin/ldconfig: /opt/cuda/computeprof/bin/libQtAssistantClient.so.4 ist kein symbolischer Link

/sbin/ldconfig: /opt/cuda/computeprof/bin/libQtHelp.so.4 ist kein symbolischer Link

/sbin/ldconfig: /opt/cuda/computeprof/bin/libQtWebKit.so.4 ist kein symbolischer Link

/sbin/ldconfig: /opt/cuda/computeprof/bin/libQtCore.so.4 ist kein symbolischer Link

/sbin/ldconfig: /opt/cuda/computeprof/bin/libQtNetwork.so.4 ist kein symbolischer Link

/sbin/ldconfig: /opt/cuda/computeprof/bin/libQtXml.so.4 ist kein symbolischer Link

/sbin/ldconfig: /opt/cuda/computeprof/bin/libQtCLucene.so.4 ist kein symbolischer Link

```

und bei jeden revdep-rebuild kommt 

```
 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 2% ]  *   broken /opt/cuda/computeprof/bin/cudaapitrace32.so (requires libcudart.so.3)
```

ohne, dass eine neuinstallation des nvidia-cuda-toolkit was ändern würde.

sind zwar eigentlcih nur kosmetische probleme, aber ich empfinde es als etwas störend.

hat die pakete jemand, und weiß was man da machen kann?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

